# name & address of reliance no.



## shaankap (Jul 7, 2009)

hello frndz .... i want to know the name and address details of 9351985008...
can anyone tell me tthat details. plz help its very serious........


----------



## vandit (Jul 7, 2009)

No one here can tell ya that... I am skeptical that even Reliance guys will give you the details.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Jul 8, 2009)

*www.sindhunagar.com/Trace

You cannot find out the name and address exactly where it is located. However you can find out where the mobile number subscriber is located and which connection he is using.

*www.sindhunagar.com/TraceMobileLocation.php


----------

